# I challenge you to come up with a product...



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So we are all very creative people... I challenge you all to come up with some sort of apparel that covers our pups under carriage and legs! it has to be light weight, comfortable, easy to put on and keep them from getting dirty! 

The snowsuits are too heavy (and they don't like them) the raincoats I have seen don't cover the undercarriage or the legs... we can not have the only small dogs who bring in a beach worth of sand and mudd when we walk them.

Snow melts and is clean...but rain (and snow melt) and sand and mud is driving me crazy.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

With all of the creative people on here who can sew, knit, paint, build "stuff", ect., there's got to be someone that will come up with an idea. Luckily we don't have the snow problem here. I have a friend in Boston who is going nuts trying to keep his bulldog clean after walking him in the snow.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am with ya Missy!! Since today was in the 60's and all our snow melt, it is a muddy mess. I spent an extra 15 minutes cleaning all 4 off before letting them in my house. And those of you who have been here know - I dont care about dirt, but I do have to keep my furniture a little longer!!  I would love to see a little stretchy PJ type material outfit that covers just about everything. I am willing to clean paws, but the belly and underarms is getting ridiculous!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Doesn't Diane have the full body suits for her dogs that are stretchy material?

I know there are some show type ones too.

http://www.summerwinds.com/Apparel.html


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh, good thread. I've been considering cutting holes in a garbage bag and sticking them in it. We've had that 60 degree weather also Laurie - followed by rain so the second they step out the door they're mud.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This thread speaks to my heart. I can't tell you how dirty Bailey got this morning. His paws, lower legs and undercarriage are black. It made me smile only because tonight was supposed to be bath night. Now it may have to be postponed till tomorrow since I have a chance to see my grandchildren tonight. I love the idea of something stretchy and not heavy weight. In order to work for Bailey, it can't go over his head and then his paws. He shrieks when you do that, sounding as if you're torturing him. My mister delicate. So I'd love a slip on the paws, velcro on the top kind of thing.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Off topic - but *Amanda* - I just LOVE your February signature. Every time I see it I feel all happy! Your furkids are always so super cute.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am with you. It is so hard to clean the muddy mess. I think we need booties and a body suit / leggings in a good breathable material. 

Amanda, I like the leggings.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I swear, someone posted either a photo or a link of a bodysuit that was custom -made out of stretchy, shiny-ish material. It covered the feet, legs and body. I cannot find it anymore - I remember looking for it again a few months ago. 

Shoot.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I totally remember that picture Jane!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amanda, I like the raincoat with snood they show on that site, but, yow! Too expensive for me. Wish someone would come up with a pattern that we could sew ourselves...even though I'd rather not try the sewing of it, I would because I just can't afford those high prices. (Otherwise, I'd have a snow suit, Muttluks, and rain suit, already!)


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6999&highlight=warning
Found it!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have the FidoFleece coats for Kodi and Shelby for cold weather. I like them because the do go around their entire body and cover the belly. It would be great to have one made of a lightweight fabric but with legs added to keep them dry. It would need to have sleeves for the hind legs added and the front ones would need to be longer. I like it because you put it on from the bottom and it velcros across the back.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Here is Diane's that I remembered...

http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=125637&postcount=19


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I saw the link to a suit in this thread but wasn't there a stretch one that was a full body suit that you can buy online? Wasn't it something like 65.00?
Would coating the fur with corn starch before going out help?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> I saw the link to a suit in this thread but wasn't there a stretch one that was a full body suit that you can buy online? Wasn't it something like 65.00?
> Would coating the fur with corn starch before going out help?


See my copy of Diane's post above for the lycra one. But coating the fur with cornstarch before mud and leaves- yikes so you have a thick muddy mess!!! Cornstarch is a thickener!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

this company was mentioned last year (i forget by who) 
but it looks like a bitch to get on. but it would cover a lot.

http://www.k9topcoat.com/product.asp?specific=96


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Missy said:


> this company was mentioned last year (i forget by who)
> but it looks like a bitch to get on. but it would cover a lot.
> 
> http://www.k9topcoat.com/product.asp?specific=96


Hahahahaha...seeing that on a shepherd is too funny...my shepherds would hate me forever if I put that on them!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

saw this when I was browsing Cherrybrook today

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf.../214/vname/Show_Tech_Waterproof_Trouser_Suits


----------



## seachild (Feb 14, 2008)

*A newbie's idea...*

Hello ladies, I've been reading and learning from all of you recently and have enjoyed your topics so much. I now have three "kids"; two female and one male. I hope to post pictures soon when I learn all the ins and outs...but about the coat issue; I live in Florida so no snow, but needed to find something to keep them warm and cozy. I tried buying sweaters and bulky coats. Now I cut the arms out of old sweat shirts and old nylon track shirts and though it doesn't cover their legs, their tummys stay warmer. Use stretchy tee shirts for thinner material. The cuff stretches around their neck and doesn't bind. Cut out holes for their front legs. You can cut them to any length and throw them in the washer when they get dirty. Not very dressy, but servicable! Hope this helps some. I have learned so much from all of you. Thanks.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll have to think about this some more but maybe some children's sized knee sox with the foot cut out (or not) to go on the legs especially since most of the coats and sweaters leave the back legs out. I've also used the cut off leg of old sweatpants with the elastic cuff for the neck and cut the leg the length of the dog. Like seachild said, it's serviceable!

Kathie


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Check out the pj's & speedracer...
http://www.snobhounds.com/boutiqueitems.html


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

This place has some nice ones, but they are pretty costly.
[URL="http://www.muttluks.com/our_products/muttopiacoats.php"[/URL]

Don't know if this will work, but am trying to post the link.

Okay, well I don't know how to do that, so just copy and paste the inside part, I guess.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

rdanielle said:


> saw this when I was browsing Cherrybrook today
> 
> http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf.../214/vname/Show_Tech_Waterproof_Trouser_Suits


Hey, I like that! It's waterproof nylon and only $9.99!! Very reasonable!!

Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I like the Pj's jill. and it says they come in different weight materials...looks real easy to put on. 

Jane, how do you think you put that waterproof raincoat on?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> Jane, how do you think you put that waterproof raincoat on?


With great difficulty! :biggrin1:

I think legs first, then zip up the back? The only problem is that it isn't made of stretchy material, so I'm not sure how well the dog could run and move in it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I like the Cherrybrook site raincoat, too. For the price it could be worth trying, and figuring out how to get it on. I checked the sizes, and there isn't a lot of choice between sizes, so getting one big enough might give enough room to run...unless it bunches up too much. Depends on what the fabric acts like, I think.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> Check out the pj's & speedracer...
> http://www.snobhounds.com/boutiqueitems.html


Ooh, I want the Swarovski ski racer . . . in zebra.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Quite honestly - the answer is right in front of our faces you all know....

buzz them down - then they are easy to clean.

Not that I would do that though - This is almost a lose/lose thing - if you get something that goes down the legs and under the belly - you have to deal with mats, or yuou deal with the dirt. 
The PJ's on Dianes pup look like the belly is open. 
I do love the pjs & speedracer - but way out of my league $$


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I started thinking could I modify a onsie? and look at these onsies!

http://theretrobaby.com/store/index.php?cPath=25


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't think you should be posting pictures of onsies, me with a new grandson. I am going to go broke for sure. :biggrin1:


----------



## pegbreaux (Jan 23, 2009)

I am new to the forum I live in Houston Tx - we don't have snow but enough rain and slush to give me a headace. My Miss Maggie is 4 months old and I have considered trying to come up with something that I would be easy to slip on and off. So give me some time I just got a surger once I get settled I will let you know what i come up with. Do any of you live in Houston Tx or near I am trying to meet and have a play day in my area. If you do know someone ask them to get in touch with me thanks Pegbreaux


----------



## seachild (Feb 14, 2008)

*Onsies*

I've used onsies when my little girl came into her first heat. I hadn't thought about the long sleeve ones for warmth!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Where's Kara? I'm sure she could come up with something. She posted in that thread you linked, Karla. Oh, that was one sorry-looking Hailey!! LOL

*"saw this when I was browsing Cherrybrook today

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm..._Trouser_Suits "* Yup, I like these too, though not sure how well they fit. Price is good! :biggrin1:

I love these, but still would want the back legs covered, not just the front two. I hate those 'mid' seasons, not quite spring, summer or winter, but wet, messy and dirty. :frusty:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What about the "4-legged coats" on this site? http://www.cooldogtoys.com/dogclothing.php

http://www.petstreetmall.com/Dog-Rain-Coat-/7166/2590/ Great suit!

http://www.petstreetmall.com/Fleece-Dog-Coat/7174/2591/ Good, but fleece can get quite heavy when wet, i think.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I haven't read all the replies so if I'm repeating sorry. 

Missy, Sam's red rainsuit from "Muttluk" covers almost every part of him including his under carriage and legs. Delilah now has a purple one. I'll find a picture and post it for you. They are expensive, but anything that saves hours of grooming is worth it. IMHO


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Debbie, I ordered the muttluck a couple of years ago when you first showed Sam in it... I had to return it...Jasper would not let me put it on him...and to be honest I was impatient with it. 

I want something...like a stretchy windbreaker...my boys love the cold so it's not for warmth. 4 legs with elastic at the bottom that just slips over the their heads-- and you pull down the feet... and then maybe there are ties around the neck, middle and back to tighten it for a custum fit ...like on the bottom of a windbreaker...sort of like the snowsuits but out of light water resistant fabric

oh and it has to look cute!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I know what you mean Missy, it is not the easiest thing to get on,  but it does keep them dry. I use it more in the spring and fall than the winter. Something that was stretchy would be easier.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Quite honestly - the answer is right in front of our faces you all know....
> 
> buzz them down - then they are easy to clean.
> 
> ...


My thinking exactly, Laurie.

I just watched one of those Cherry Brook rain suits being put on a spoo last Friday at the groom show. There were 2 people doing it. Not sure if it actually took 2 to get it on the dog, or if that's just how they were doing it for time's sake


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> See my copy of Diane's post above for the lycra one. But coating the fur with cornstarch before mud and leaves- yikes so you have a thick muddy mess!!! Cornstarch is a thickener!


Give it a try and see if you still feel the same. I wouldn't coat the fur but a light dusting of it I'd do especially on the bottom area to make 'things' stop sticking to the coat


----------

